# [SOLVED] Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

Greetings all techno gurus... 

i got this desktop see.. its a sony see, no where on this god forsaken machine is there a model # see... i need to find the Audio and on board LAN drivers. i got the motherboard model # but it doesnt really help, went to the sony site.. and i know the driver is on there.. only thing is that sony has like 50 diff models listed. and i uhhh want to get this done before my 70th birthday. :laugh:

soooo is there a way to trace what model this is? i mean. i got nothing. no original cd... nada.. fortuantly xp recongnized the display adapter. but other than that.. im lost.. help me please o'wise gurus.. i submit! ray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #*

Whats the model number of the motherboard?

If you can run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #*

^^^ you mean driver detective?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #*

No, I mean Everest. A link is under my signature.
Did you read my first post?
What is the model number of the motherboard?
Bill


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #*

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer LOGIX
Generator Terry
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2000-12-31
Time 23:02


Summary

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name LOGIX
User Name Terry

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)
Motherboard Name Asus P4SD-VX
Motherboard Chipset Intel Springdale i865PE
System Memory 512 MB (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (09/19/03)

Display:
Video Adapter RADEON 9200 LE Family (Microsoft Corporation) (128 MB)
Video Adapter RADEON 9200 LE Family (Microsoft Corporation) (128 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon 9200 (RV280)
Monitor NEC MultiSync LCD1530V [15" LCD] (1803991IA)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #*

Hi,
From your report you have a Asus P4SD-VX mother board.
You can try these drivers:
http://skypetracer.com/hardware/asus.php

Or these from ASUS:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=PCVRS420

Seeing I do not know what you have for sure (the FULL report might of helped) this Sony model has the same board, I think.

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #*

^^^ thanks.. it worked.. now just need to find a board map cuz the cables for the front mount usb jacks are not inplace. got one of those? :laugh:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Sony desktop vios drivers but no model #*

Hi:wave:,

I am glad the drivers worked out for youray:

I can't come up with the entire manual, but most USB connections are standard.
This diagram may help you (see attachment)

The manual for an ASUS PS4DX may be similar to what you have, but i am not sure:
http://dlsvr.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/sock478/p4sdx/e1215_p4sdx.pdf

Hope this helps,
Bill:grin:


----------



## Rotary_Bunta (Sep 23, 2009)

thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I hope it helps.
Bill


----------

